# Hair around eyes. Cut or let grow?



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Everyone in my family is bugging me to cut the hair around Libby's eyes but I want it to grow. What you you ladies think? Should I cut it? Does this eye hair take a long time to grow in?

TIA!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I let it grow with of my girls and now I don't have to deal with it. If you cut it, you have keep cutting it.

Libby is a cutie!!! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

DEFINITELY let it grow. It will get longer and away from her eyes and not cause a probelm.


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

definitely let it grow! It does take some time to grow out but it is so worth it in the end! And with her being a puppy it ought to grow out faster than if you cut it and tried to grow it out later. I think they look so much better if you just let it grow instead of cutting it as well...and once it's grown out you won't have to mess with it. When I used to keep Lacy's cut years ago I was constantly having to get it cut because she'd look messy..but now I look back at pictures of her when it was cut and it's amazing how much better she looks with it grown out.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

let them grow!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter's is still growing out - Im sure you can see photos of it in the photo section. It does take a long time to grow out which is annoying - I use little clips to keep it back since it doesn't all fit in his topknot yet. The one thing I can't stress enough is to make sre that your groomer understands that you don't want it to be cut. I thought this was clear between my groomer and I and it wasn't - she cut it so now we are back to trying to get it to grow out.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Let it grow, let it grow, let it grow!! :biggrin: I never cut Stars, and always told the groomer never touch anything on his head - ears included!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Napoleon's still 7 1/2 months so his face hair is still short and everywhere! I'm trying to be patient letting his grow out too. I used to trim the hair around my other furbabies' eyes but have since let it grow. It took a long time to grow out and there are still some wispy strands that never seem to get any longer. It's much easier once it's grown and you can tie it up as part of the top knot. My groomer said you can dab a tiny bit of human hair gel to tidy up the flyaway hair if it's bothering them or you that much (I never tried it though). Just be patient.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

let it grow - takes time as i have been dealing with it but it is almost grown out now - was frustrating but it will get there


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

believe me let it grow out. I am growing out Matilda and B&B's


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i agree, let them grow. Otherwise you'll be dealing with EoE's (eyebrows of evil) It does grow out it's just a pain in the meantime!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

If you're planning on keeping her topknot, I would let it grow out...but if you end up cutting her topknot off, I would cut it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

IF you're speaking of the hair at the inner corners of the eyes, I always cut them. I think it helps in keeping
the face clean and no short hairs breaking off from the topknot. If you mean the hair above the eyes, I don't
trim those. I do trim eyelashes if they get too long. It's all a matter of preference.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

My advice is do not cut it. Let it grow. Don't cut her eye lashes either. If you are going to be dealing with tear staining when she is teething you may as well deal with it while the hair in the corners of her eyes is growing. If you cut it you have to always cut it and make sure to keep it trimmed. If you decide to let it grow later it will take forever. Watch your groomer if you decide to let it grow because most of them will cut it right off as it is easier for them. Once it is grown it is so much easier. You can be sure to exclude her eyelashes from the top knot. You can see where they are and it's not a problem. JMO


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I think it's personal preference. I cut Abbey's eye brows when she was young because I couldn't stand the "in-between" hairs...but now I don't have the patience to grow it back. Beware of that!

I'm being patient with Ava - mostly because I want to show her. I like Abbey's hair though - so if you don't mind keeping it trimmed (forever) - go for it.


----------



## sadiesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

Everyone says to let it grow but i too think it is just personal preference. I let Sadies grow and it was cute but I got so tired of the spending so much time, daily, with her topknot and she fussed everyday when I messed with it but just this week my husband talked me into cutting it so I did and I honestly think it looks cute. Saw one at the vet a few days ago and it was cute so now I like it cut short.


----------

